# swapping an ecm motor for a psc motor



## Doc Holliday (Mar 12, 2011)

You will more than likely pay the difference in cost of operating a pcm every two years in your electrical bill compared to buying another x13, they are that much more efficient. 

How long did the original motor last? I've installed dozens of furnaces with them in and they're still running.


----------



## hvac instructor (Jun 8, 2012)

is the motor over amping? if duct not getting the correct static pressure
the motor will run all out to try to keep static. you cant run open duct with ECM motors. is it the motor or the module that goes out? ECM motors
will sense how much air is moving by the resistance of static pressure and adjust when needed.


----------



## hvac instructor (Jun 8, 2012)

is the motor over amping? if duct not getting the correct static pressure
the motor will run all out to try to keep static. you cant run open duct with ECM motors. is it the motor or the module that goes out? ECM motors
will sense how much air is moving by the resistance of static pressure and adjust when needed.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Mar 12, 2011)

It is not an ecm motor.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Mar 12, 2011)

And only the original X13 made by Regal-Beloit (GE) is an X13. Many others utilize the same brushless technology similar in fashion to that of a true 2.3 ecm but only the GE brand is a true X13.

Called the X13 to meet the minimum mandated seer rating of, yup, 13.


----------



## hvac instructor (Jun 8, 2012)

opps my bad, read it wrong.
i would put the x13 in again. might have just got a dud
the last time around. if it goes again then need to check everything.
i would still due an amp check.
did it burn out or bushings go bad?


----------



## hazeleye65 (Nov 11, 2012)

hvac instructor said:


> is the motor over amping? if duct not getting the correct static pressure
> the motor will run all out to try to keep static. you cant run open duct with ECM motors. is it the motor or the module that goes out? ECM motors
> will sense how much air is moving by the resistance of static pressure and adjust when needed.



How do I know if the motor is over amping? and what is open duct? I live in a 
mobil home with duct work running under neath the outside unit is a combo air handler and compressor that was installed in 2006-2007.


----------



## hazeleye65 (Nov 11, 2012)

Doc Holliday said:


> You will more than likely pay the difference in cost of operating a pcm every two years in your electrical bill compared to buying another x13, they are that much more efficient.
> 
> How long did the original motor last? I've installed dozens of furnaces with them in and they're still running.



The original Unit was installed in 2006-2007 and the original motor was replaced in 2010. My sister just had a new unit installed 2 yrs ago and her
ecm motor went out too. I've been reading where these x13 motors are Sh*t.
and they are having alot of problems. Some say moisture build up fries the motor. Being in Florida we have alot of moisture.


----------



## Marty S. (Oct 31, 2009)

The mobile home duct is the issue. Those motors want a maximum static pressure of .6" and a mobile home static runs 1" or slightly higher. Some furnace boards will work with a psc motor and some will not, don't know about yours.


----------



## hazeleye65 (Nov 11, 2012)

Marty S. said:


> The mobile home duct is the issue. Those motors want a maximum static pressure of .6" and a mobile home static runs 1" or slightly higher. Some furnace boards will work with a psc motor and some will not, don't know about yours.


So that means that any home owner replacing their ac unit would have to replace the duct work as well or face blower motor failure. Because all of 
the new units are equipped with ecm motors. Also the size of the duct work is the same size as a standard home. I'm at a loss understanding the static pressure.


----------



## diyorpay (Sep 21, 2010)

Read this older thread and maybe a solution:

variable speed trane blower motor 








It might be a simple board component that can be replaced with a soldering iron. You can check it for the telltale burned/melted disk.


----------



## hazeleye65 (Nov 11, 2012)

diyorpay said:


> Read this older thread and maybe a solution:
> 
> variable speed trane blower motor
> 
> ...


I would love nothing better than to replace a component on the board however the module circuit board is encased in rubber. If any one has a way to get the circuit board out, I would be willing to try that route.http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-GENTEQ-...509694?pt=Air_Conditioner&hash=item2a242c4dbe


----------

